# Selling My Premiere w/Lifetime.



## wolfie3216 (Jun 24, 2004)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/321200850597?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649

Selling my Tivo Premiere.


----------



## wolfie3216 (Jun 24, 2004)

Ended. Sold on craigslist.


----------



## scole250 (Nov 8, 2005)

wolfie3216 said:


> Ended. Sold on craigslist.


The buyer didn't send you a check for $2,000 more than you were asking and request you wire the difference to him? I know few people are fooled by that scam but I've talked to so many people lately that have all had that same scam attempted that it seems like every offer someone from craigslist makes is a scam.


----------

